# Handel: Serese - Libretto in English Translation Anyone?



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello fellow opera fans,

Can any one point me in the direction of an English translation of the libretto of this opera, please. I cannot find one on the web (at least from the usual sources) and an opera without the libretto is akin to watching a play with no dialogue. The synopsis only takes you so far, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I am happy to reciprocate if I can.


----------



## MrMagoo (Nov 13, 2014)

I hope this link works:

https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/CH0797.pdf

If not, Chandos Records provides downloads for many of the operas listed there, including perforance notes and libretto. Simply search Serse, pick the first one, I believe, click on artwork, and download the booklet.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear MrMagoo,

Thank very much for this. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sorby (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks MrMagoo, great to know about the Chandos libretti/booklets. 
Re Serse, I have just been to the Karlsruhe performance of Serse, set in Las Vegas. Magnificent. 

I found this thread not through a search within Talk Classical but an ordinary Google search. I have joined Talk Classical but I haven’t learned yet to negotiate their search facility. I’m looking for the booklet or PDF thereof, of Alan Curtis’ recording of Handel’s Berenice, Virgin Classics originally. It’s impossible to buy anywhere (well, I’ve seen someone on eBayl wanting $200 for it!). 

Any ideas?


----------



## Sorby (Feb 28, 2020)

*Searching for booklet/libretto in English for Handel's Berenice*

Thanks MrMagoo, great to know about the Chandos libretti/booklets. 
Re Serse, I have just been to the Karlsruhe performance of Serse, set in Las Vegas. Magnificent.

I found this thread not through a search within Talk Classical but an ordinary Google search. I have joined Talk Classical but I haven't learned yet to negotiate their search facility. I'm looking for the booklet or PDF thereof, of Alan Curtis' recording of Handel's Berenice, Virgin Classics originally. It's impossible to buy anywhere (well, I've seen someone on eBayl wanting $200 for it!).

Any ideas or thoughts? The MP3 download of this recording unfortunately does NOT include the booklet.


----------

